# Measurements



## SC_FA_08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok I'm new at this so if it's already been done I'm sorry. I was curious as to what measurements do BBWs SSBBWs and FAs take of their bodies and how they take them. I know there's the standard measurements of like bust, hips, etc. Just curious to know what other ones are out there. Feel free to post your measurements if you'd like.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 24, 2008)

I mostly just measure my delts and my lats. I like to keep track of how freakin huge they are. Right now they are about 61.564 (give or take 0.564).


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

With every pound gained, I keep track of the dangle of my ear lobes.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> With every pound gained, I keep track of the dangle of my ear lobes.



Is that really nessicary?

The guy said he was new at this and is looking for advice, in a thread like this if you don't want to input anything positive, why bother?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Is that really nessicary?
> 
> The guy said he was new at this and is looking for advice, in a thread like this if you don't want to input anything positive, why bother?



What advice is that? He probably has a body, so he knows just how many things can be measured on a body. Ok, I will be helpful and tell the OP that he should use a measuring tape to...well..measure stuff. What, exactly, do you think he is new at, except wanting people to post numbers, on a website.

And, Khayes...I noticed you forgot to add the other super serious post to your scold. Maybe you did not see it. If that's the case, it has a #2 attached to it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2008)

At least Mossy is posting on the thread, KHayes. She is fat whereas you and I and Jay are not. It's a start.


----------



## SC_FA_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

All these wonderful responses  Makes me wonder why i was even dumb enough to post this in the first place.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> At least Mossy is posting on the thread, KHayes. She is fat whereas you and I and Jay are not. It's a start.



No we're not but the OP is looking for positive encouragement, what a crew for that huh?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2008)

nevermind, I've responded to this like 8 times and can't quite get it down, so, yeah, carry on.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Nov 24, 2008)

I use a tape measure. It's pink.


60"-46"-62"

17" calves

28" upper thighs

Haven't done the upper arms yet, need help for that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Have you ever thought about getting born again, mossy? If you do that, it'll neutralize all the dumb things you post.



I don't think it would help you though I'm afraid


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree and to show my support I have organized a lil' something for later on where we can discuss our feelings as a group.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I agree and to show my support I have organized a lil' something for later on where we can discuss our feelings as a group.



You read the sign, bring a friend ya circle jerk ;-)


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> No we're not but the OP is looking for positive encouragement, what a crew for that huh?


 Kevin, perhaps you're not aware of the way so many men who like fat women get their jollies from hearing about measurement numbers and the whole process of doing so. Because of that, a guy who jumps in with a first post asking women to post their measurements and details how how they get them comes across as a bit...shall we say...questionable. So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks. 

There's nothing wrong with liking the numbers or the process. Nothing at all. But when you jump into a board full of people who don't know you and immediately start asking for such things, it is objectifying. So for those of you who get annoyed by the people who speak up with negative reactions when things like this happen, how about we start a thread about penis size, so we can compare where all the guys stand in relation to each other? We want to know how you measure, and all the numbers - length, girth..and why not weigh your balls while we're at it? That'd be a good thread.  Then we'll see how you feel about people who get upset over threads like this....although I know some will still not understand. It all gets very old...this business of being treated like we're just empty fat bodies, here for other's pleasure.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Kevin, perhaps you're not aware of the way so many men who like fat women get their jollies from hearing about measurement numbers and the whole process of doing so. Because of that, a guy who jumps in with a first post asking women to post their measurements and details how how they get them comes across as a bit...shall we say...questionable. So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with liking the numbers or the process. Nothing at all. But when you jump into a board full of people who don't know you and immediately start asking for such things, it is objectifying. So for those of you who get annoyed by the people who speak up with negative reactions when things like this happen, how about we start a thread about penis size, so we can compare where all the guys stand in relation to each other? We want to know how you measure, and all the numbers - length, girth..and why not weigh your balls while we're at it? That'd be a good thread.  Then we'll see how you feel about people who get upset over threads like this....although I know some will still not understand. It all gets very old...this business of being treated like we're just empty fat bodies, here for other's pleasure.



You have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Suze (Nov 24, 2008)

SC_FA_08 said:


> All these wonderful responses  Makes me wonder why i was even dumb enough to post this in the first place.


wonderful threads deserves wonderful replies


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> why not weigh your balls while we're at it?


Is it wrong that this felt particularly festive and holiday-like? 






It probably is.


----------



## imfree (Nov 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours, try again later.


I got her for you. No person needs to be treated like an object.
Fat-obsessed guys do abuse measurement/weight information
of women. Fat-obsession is an idol that MUST be torn down.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> I got her for you. No person needs to be treated like an object.
> *Fat-obsessed guys do abuse measurement/weight information
> of women.* Fat-obsession is an idol that MUST be torn down.



Gracias. *[Agreed.]*


----------



## SC_FA_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok I never meant for this to get out of control. IMFREE is totally right you should not make it an obsession . The only reason I posted this is because I was curious as to the type of measurements SSBBWs BBWs etc take of themselves. My fiance and i were interested in taking some measurements ourselves that's why i was wondering.


----------



## altered states (Nov 24, 2008)

I still, still, still don't understand why people read and post on the Weight Board if they're offended by people exploring their weight gain fantasies. The guy wasn't abusive in any way. Was he objectifying women? Well, yeah. And? By nature, a weight gain fantasy is objectifying a woman - the attraction is not to her inner self, but her weight gain. If the guy asked for everyone's eye color or where they went to college first, then that would make it better? Or maybe we should all go to the paysite board and start playing wack-a-mole with all those objectifying posts.


----------



## altered states (Nov 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Kevin, perhaps you're not aware of the way so many men who like fat women get their jollies from hearing about measurement numbers and the whole process of doing so. Because of that, a guy who jumps in with a first post asking women to post their measurements and details how how they get them comes across as a bit...shall we say...questionable. So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks.



There's nothing in the original post that's abusive. It's exactly on-topic. And your response is a total misreading of the stated purpose of the Weight Board, presumably put up by the owner of the site. Have you read it? Also, exactly what do you think men are reading this forum for?



JoyJoy said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking the numbers or the process. Nothing at all. But when you jump into a board full of people who don't know you and immediately start asking for such things, it is objectifying. So for those of you who get annoyed by the people who speak up with negative reactions when things like this happen, how about we start a thread about penis size, so we can compare where all the guys stand in relation to each other? We want to know how you measure, and all the numbers - length, girth..and why not weigh your balls while we're at it? That'd be a good thread.  Then we'll see how you feel about people who get upset over threads like this....although I know some will still not understand. It all gets very old...this business of being treated like we're just empty fat bodies, here for other's pleasure.



If the penis/ball measuring thread was on in a sub forum of a website dedicated to such things, it would be completely appropriate. And no, women are not here on Earth for others' pleasure, but they are on this forum for that purpose, like it or not. If you think otherwise you're totally deluded, both about this site and about human nature.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I still, still, still don't understand why people read and post on the Weight Board if they're offended by people exploring their weight gain fantasies. The guy wasn't abusive in any way. Was he objectifying women? Well, yeah. And? By nature, a weight gain fantasy is objectifying a woman - the attraction is not to her inner self, but her weight gain. If the guy asked for everyone's eye color or where they went to college first, then that would make it better? Or maybe we should all go to the paysite board and start playing wack-a-mole with all those objectifying posts.


You likely won't understand because you're not on the receiving end of it. You're not the one being objectified. 

You can fantasize without making it all about the objectifying....without making the receiver feel like a slab of meat. It just takes some finesse. I see nothing wrong with asking someone to stop and think about the way they present themselves.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> There's nothing in the original post that's abusive. It's exactly on-topic. And your response is a total misreading of the stated purpose of the Weight Board, presumably put up by the owner of the site. Have you read it? Also, exactly what do you think men are reading this forum for?
> 
> 
> 
> If the penis/ball measuring thread was on in a sub forum of a website dedicated to such things, it would be completely appropriate. And no, women are not here on Earth for others' pleasure, but they are on this forum for that purpose, like it or not. If you think otherwise you're totally deluded, both about this site and about human nature.


No, actually, I'm quite clear about the purpose of this site, this forum, and human nature, and stand by my post. I'm well aware of how women are objectified here. The point of the penis thread comparison is to ask you men to put yourself in the position of the women you treat like objects. I'm also well aware that that request is as likely to be fulfilled as it is for me to win the lottery, so, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## altered states (Nov 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> No, actually, I'm quite clear about the purpose of this site, this forum, and human nature, and stand by my post. I'm well aware of how women are objectified here. The point of the penis thread comparison is to ask you men to put yourself in the position of the women you treat like objects. I'm also well aware that that request is as likely to be fulfilled as it is for me to win the lottery, so, I'm not holding my breath.



So how could he have better phrased his request? Seriously - a smilie at the end of it? Or a clever-but-charming remark? Or is there a time limit as to how long one has to hang out here and make small talk before being allowed to explore "topics and issues surrounding erotic weight gain, fantasies, and fat sexuality"? 3 days? 2 weeks? 3,500 posts?

And if I was at, say, a gay men's forum that was about penis size and someone asked me the size of my penis, I'd tell them, or not, but I wouldn't make them feel like an asshole and a creep for asking.

Human nature, I'll have to take your word for it, but this is from one of the Weight Board stickie threads:

"The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed."


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> So how could he have better phrased his request? Seriously - a smilie at the end of it? Or a clever-but-charming remark? Or is there a time limit as to how long one has to hang out here and make small talk before being "allowed" to explore "topics and issues surrounding erotic weight gain, fantasies, and fat sexuality"? 3 days? 2 weeks? 3,100 posts?
> 
> And if I was at, say, a gay men's forum that was about penis size and someone asked me the size of my penis, I'd tell them, or not, but I wouldn't make them feel like an asshole and a creep for asking.
> 
> ...


You're right. My post was inappropriate on this board. It still doesn't change my opinion of this thread or guys who present themselves in this way and treat women like this, but I wouldn't want to piss in the lemonade of those people like you who have no problem with objectification. 

I trust the mods will remove my posts, but since they're so objectionable to you, perhaps you could report them if you haven't already and make sure of it, and I'll renew my personal resolution to stay off the weight board as much as possible.


----------



## nottobig (Nov 24, 2008)

For some time now, the things that attracted me here have been getting tarnished. Chips keep falling off the same shoulders over and over.

Maybe I am confused, but what kind of stories are in the stories sections? What are the titles of the forum sections? I see a place set up to explore fat sexuality, erotic weightgain, etc. BUT, anytime a new person (or even a non-regular) posts on those topics that person is slammed big time.

If you don't want anyone new to come you should post that on the main page. It will save all your tender feelings from being injured when your beautiful fat bodies are ogled. Better yet, it will save the newcomers who may be just starting to deal with their preferences for fat women from getting kicked on the first go.

On the other hand, if you want new people to stay, become regulars, get to know you and appreciate you, CUT THEM SOME SLACK. If having your measurements published bothers you, DON'T publish them. But judging from the pics that get posted and threads around them it won't bother everyone. So let those that want to respond do so, and those that don't certainly don't need to.

Or, to paraphrase Google "Don't be evil"


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

nottobig said:


> For some time now, the things that attracted me here have been getting tarnished. Chips keep falling off the same shoulders over and over.
> 
> Maybe I am confused, but what kind of stories are in the stories sections? What are the titles of the forum sections? I see a place set up to explore fat sexuality, erotic weightgain, etc. BUT, anytime a new person (or even a non-regular) posts on those topics that person is slammed big time.
> 
> ...


 My posts have had nothing mean-spirited or evil in them. Simply matter-of-fact. Guys who post things like this obviously don't care how they make others feel by posting them, so exactly why should they feel wounded when it's pointed out that they do, in fact, make women feel like slabs of meat? They have one goal in mind, and we all know what that is. But...oops...we can't make them feel bad. Sorry. Like I said, I'm sure the mods will get rid of my faux pas. 

I used to post pictures of myself on here quite frequently. I still do on occasion, but then I'm reminded why I stopped. Because of people like this. Because I got tired of being only numbers and fat to the majority. I still enjoy a man liking those things about me, but like I said in a previous post, finesse goes a long way. So perhaps I foolishly think that pointing out the knuckle-dragging posts might wake someone up. Thanks for reminding me how wrong that idea is.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 24, 2008)

I think Joy's comments are very valid. Why should women have to be reduced to a bunch of measurements over and over? It IS objectifying. Tres, I just don't think it's respectful to chalk it up to "human nature."


----------



## B68 (Nov 24, 2008)

To my knowledge, people like the OP were banned eventually, not people like JoyJoy.

There's a reason for that


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 24, 2008)

I would have jumped in sooner, but I can't check in from work.

It's true that this board is the correct place for this type of topic. We all know that if it isn't your thing, you should most likely avoid the Weight Board. We say it over and over.

Let's give the OP a break. He posted in the right forum, and he was not rude or abusive.

I won't clean up this thread unless negativity continues - if it does, then I will.


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Kevin, perhaps you're not aware of the way so many men who like fat women get their jollies from hearing about measurement numbers and the whole process of doing so. Because of that, a guy who jumps in with a first post asking women to post their measurements and details how how they get them comes across as a bit...shall we say...questionable. So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with liking the numbers or the process. Nothing at all. But when you jump into a board full of people who don't know you and immediately start asking for such things, it is objectifying. So for those of you who get annoyed by the people who speak up with negative reactions when things like this happen, how about we start a thread about penis size, so we can compare where all the guys stand in relation to each other? We want to know how you measure, and all the numbers - length, girth..and why not weigh your balls while we're at it? That'd be a good thread.  Then we'll see how you feel about people who get upset over threads like this....although I know some will still not understand. It all gets very old...this business of being treated like we're just empty fat bodies, here for other's pleasure.



Ditto. Exactly.


----------



## VVET (Nov 24, 2008)

Being a fan of pear shaped women, I like the type of measurements Jaded posted


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

SC_FA_08 said:


> Ok I never meant for this to get out of control. IMFREE is totally right you should not make it an obsession . The only reason I posted this is because I was curious as to the type of measurements SSBBWs BBWs etc take of themselves. My fiance and i were interested in taking some measurements ourselves that's why i was wondering.



Well, if the tape measure is too small, then just pry off the metal end from two of the ends and glue/sew/tape two or three tape measures together and then take the measurements. 

If it's for something specific like to measure for a corset or a teddy or something like that, then probably the clothing board would have a ton of suggestions as to where your fiance can get those items custom made.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 24, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I would have jumped in sooner, but I can't check in from work.
> 
> It's true that this board is the correct place for this type of topic. We all know that if it isn't your thing, you should most likely avoid the Weight Board. We say it over and over.
> 
> ...



That's the reason why I jumped in, the OP asked a question and the usual sharks circled around him. I was just trying to be Chief Brody lol

The OP's question may offend certain people (as usual) because of the content but it was a valid question worthy of a legitimate response.

Maybe he didn't know how to measure because he's never done it before, as he claimed....so why attack?


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 24, 2008)

I like hearing about other girl`s measurements. I have no sense of size. I don`t know what someone who is a size 16 looks like, or a size 26. If someone gets their rocks off to it, more power to them, but I find it interesting. 

On that note, mine are 44, 38, 48.


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

nottobig said:


> For some time now, the things that attracted me here have been getting tarnished. Chips keep falling off the same shoulders over and over.
> 
> Maybe I am confused, but what kind of stories are in the stories sections? What are the titles of the forum sections? I see a place set up to explore fat sexuality, erotic weightgain, etc. BUT, anytime a new person (or even a non-regular) posts on those topics that person is slammed big time.
> 
> ...



You know, I usually refrain from posting in these types of threads - usually. But sometimes when I click, I never know if I'm going to see a thoughtful question, that actually engages us in a dialog about what the poster is feeling and thinking, or if it's going to be the sort of stuff that makes me feel sticky after I've read it.


----------



## ~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ (Nov 24, 2008)

Well....let me start by clearing things up here. As the OP's fiance, i completely understand what he was trying to inquire about in his original post. He was simply wanting to know what sort of measurements do FA's enjoy knowing about a BBW's. Normally, women are measured by their bust, waist and hips. He was inquiring about other measurements, such as upper arm, thigh, calf, belly hang length etc.... He was also curious if there were any guide lines for measurements that defined a BBW from an SSBBW. We have been interested in doing some measurements on me just for our own personal enjoyment. Just because this is something that we enjoy doing, does not mean he treats me like a slab of meat. He actually is the best man a woman could ever ask for! 

My fiance stumbled upon this group and discussed joining, to help me with size acceptance and making new friends. I personally find it rather rude, for a group that is supposed to be open to different topics and advice, to lash-out at a man who is a FA and loves women, inside and out. So far my experience here has not been that great. Not sure if we will be staying......


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 24, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Well....let me start by clearing things up here. As the OP's fiance, i completely understand what he was trying to inquire about in his original post. He was simply wanting to know what sort of measurements do FA's enjoy knowing about a BBW's. Normally, women are measured by their bust, waist and hips. He was inquiring about other measurements, such as upper arm, thigh, calf, belly hang length etc.... He was also curious if there were any guide lines for measurements that defined a BBW from an SSBBW. We have been interested in doing some measurements on me just for our own personal enjoyment. Just because this is something that we enjoy doing, does not mean he treats me like a slab of meat. He actually is the best man a woman could ever ask for!
> 
> My fiance stumbled upon this group and discussed joining, to help me with size acceptance and making new friends. I personally find it rather rude, for a group that is supposed to be open to different topics and advice, to lash-out at a man who is a FA and loves women, inside and out. So far my experience here has not been that great. Not sure if we will be staying......


 Lori, 
I apologize for my part in making you and your fiance feel uncomfortable. I've (almost) always tried to do my part to make people feel welcome here, and I hope you do both decide to stay. 

That said...being his very first post, he didn't explain himself very well and came across like the many men we get here who DO only want to know numbers and see pictures and care nothing about the person behind them. Because of that, I can't retract anything I've said in this thread, because it does apply to certain people; although, apparently your fiance is not one of them. I hope we can all take this as a learning experience. I'm now using my first lesson and unsubscribing from this thread so I don't feel the urge to contribute to the negativity further. I hope you'll both accept my apology to you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> *snipped* So far my experience here has not been that great. Not sure if we will be staying......



At 9:07 it was "so far so good".... 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1002521#post1002521

I think you need to read and be here longer than a day or four posts to have a good idea of all the many facets, issues, and good points of this community. 

We have a long history here of having men come first and foremost with a "slab of meat" mentality. It is NOT right to treat anyone who comes around like that is their MO, however, that is where you see the attitude come from. 

Simply hanging around, talking with others and showing why you're (he/anyone/general you) here and what you offer and need from this community will resolve issues like may arise when newbies jump right in with measurements and weights type questions/comments. 

Stick around, in other words. That's a big change of mind in 30 mins or so, give it time to swing back the other way and get a complete picture.


----------



## ecortez766 (Nov 24, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Well....let me start by clearing things up here. As the OP's fiance, i completely understand what he was trying to inquire about in his original post. He was simply wanting to know what sort of measurements do FA's enjoy knowing about a BBW's. Normally, women are measured by their bust, waist and hips. He was inquiring about other measurements, such as upper arm, thigh, calf, belly hang length etc.... He was also curious if there were any guide lines for measurements that defined a BBW from an SSBBW. We have been interested in doing some measurements on me just for our own personal enjoyment. Just because this is something that we enjoy doing, does not mean he treats me like a slab of meat. He actually is the best man a woman could ever ask for!
> 
> My fiance stumbled upon this group and discussed joining, to help me with size acceptance and making new friends. I personally find it rather rude, for a group that is supposed to be open to different topics and advice, to lash-out at a man who is a FA and loves women, inside and out. So far my experience here has not been that great. Not sure if we will be staying......


Well I have been following this post. I am sorry that some people made you feel that way. But don't give up on this group because of some few people. there are alot of good and helpful threads in this forum.


----------



## ~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ (Nov 24, 2008)

Ann Marie, the reason why I said so far so good, was because I was having a good time before I saw how people lashed out at my fiance for being an FA and I thought this forum would would be good for him as well as myself. I think I can be my own judge of how things are going here so far.....


----------



## SC_FA_08 (Nov 24, 2008)

Listen, Let's all take a step back here and calm things down. I never meant for this to get out of hand or to objectify women. I said post measurements if you want to. I wasn't sitting here trying to get women just to post their measurements and whatnot so that I could fulfill some kind of sexual desire of mine. I'm sorry this was not clear enough for everybody, but I did not know any other ways of putting it. I did not want this to turn into a war. Just because there have been problems with people in the past doesn't mean that everybody who might make a post is going to cause issues. I think its wrong to pass that kind of judgment. But seriously, If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. If this offended you there was no need for you to respond to it. Yes, I may be a noob but seriously if this is a question and answer support group why should it matter if Im here for a day or 100 days before posting a question? 

Lori i appreciate you trying to help me clear this up. It's greatly appreciated and I couldn't have put it any better myself.


----------



## altered states (Nov 25, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I think Joy's comments are very valid. Why should women have to be reduced to a bunch of measurements over and over? It IS objectifying. Tres, I just don't think it's respectful to chalk it up to "human nature."



I could have been more specific, as "human nature" is a vague concept. But my point was that I believe sexual fantasies are by nature objectifying. Slamming someone for objectifying in a forum dedicated to exploring sexual fantasies is about as disrespectful as you can get.


----------



## ~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ (Nov 25, 2008)

Can we get back on track here please?? This has absolutely nothing to do with a sexual fantasy.


----------



## imfree (Nov 25, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Can we get back on track here please?? This has absolutely nothing to do with a sexual fantasy.



Of course measurements are also good to know if you want to
get clothing for others or get a good idea of what someone
you haven't met yet would look like in person. Cool enough.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 25, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Can we get back on track here please?? This has absolutely nothing to do with a sexual fantasy.



LOL I'm sorta new here, still i think. so far a few post and i have been lashed at even with my Neutral to logical post. it's not a friendly place as i thought it would be either, ehh i stick around to defend the newbies though so if you continue to remain here ill be around to watch over you.

BACK on Track though. 

well I've seen plenty of Videos of girls BBW's Measuring themselves and it seems to go according to anyone else making changes in their bodies. measure the parts of your body that tend to expand or change the Quickest or easiest. 

some guys like just pure tummy, so they prefer Viewing measurements of the the Belly empty, Full , and stuffed.others prefer watching the whole Body change from the thickness in the thighs , Calves, inner Arms, Bust, Belly ( biggest part) hips, Butt ( fullest part), I've even seen the neck measured. 

take those as examples and maybe add your own and personalize it for your man, he may have little ideas he may want to explore which could lead to more steamy things :wubu: Best of luck and have fun.. the both of you.

If you need more ideas, let me know.


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 25, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I could have been more specific, as "human nature" is a vague concept. But my point was that I believe sexual fantasies are by nature objectifying. Slamming someone for objectifying in a forum dedicated to exploring sexual fantasies is about as disrespectful as you can get.



i heart you dude, truly a down right open Visioned person who is one i look up to in these forums. lol, some people just Stalk around caring a loaded cannon itching at the chance to set it loose. at least guys like us won't be too hasty to fire.

To hayes666, dude if you defended this guy i hope in the future you have my back. i think we got off on the wrong foot so ill sweep that under the rug.

Anti Haters ! UNITE ! 

By the way " Anit Haters ! UNITE" is only a joke ROFL. 


on a serious note, objectifying women really sucks. I'm not the type of guy but I'm sure I've seen my fair share of old acquaintances who would.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Nov 26, 2008)

So....where does this leave the topic of the hour? 

Are we all "okay" now?


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 26, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> So....where does this leave the topic of the hour?
> 
> Are we all "okay" now?



off the rocky path hopefully and back on track


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 26, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> So....where does this leave the topic of the hour?
> 
> Are we all "okay" now?





I agree with the poster earlier who said measurements doesn't have to be about wank fodder, some people could need them to figure out clothes sizes and what not.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Nov 26, 2008)

It was looking a bit hairy there for a while. Glad to hear we're movin' on


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 28, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Ann Marie, the reason why I said so far so good, was because I was having a good time before I saw how people lashed out at my fiance for being an FA and I thought this forum would would be good for him as well as myself. I think I can be my own judge of how things are going here so far.....




Sorry, Lori, you are correct. Dims is not very FA friendly as of late. There are a few posters who are all too ready to take up the fiery broadsword and cut. And it is the same ones, repeatedly, who do this, along with a few FAs who cant wait to climb to the top of the dogpile, in order to appear more correct then the next.


----------



## prickly (Nov 28, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is it wrong that this felt particularly festive and holiday-like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......mine are fucking WAY bigger than that.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 28, 2008)

prickly said:


> ......mine are fucking WAY bigger than that.



And they also come out only once a year.


----------



## prickly (Nov 28, 2008)

........on what you mean by "out"


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> You're right. My post was inappropriate on this board. It still doesn't change my opinion of this thread or guys who present themselves in this way and treat women like this, but I wouldn't want to piss in the lemonade of those people like you who have no problem with objectification.
> 
> I trust the mods will remove my posts, but since they're so objectionable to you, perhaps you could report them if you haven't already and make sure of it, and I'll renew my personal resolution to stay off the weight board as much as possible.



Yes, you and every other person who's tried to use this board for its stated purpose. I didn't run to Mom because I thought I could reason with you, but that eight-pointed gold star in your avatar clearly wasn't handed out for your reading comprehension. Let's just say there's a big, big difference between accepting objectification in one's real life and in one's fantasies, and this forum is supposed to be about the latter. The Puritans, the Professionally Offended, and the Thought Police on the boards will never get this.


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 28, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks.



But that's exactly what we need in this day and age for these young men. Oh sure, people talk about positive reinforcement and self-esteem, but who's actually willing to get in there and hold their hand or other member in their time of need???


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 28, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> Yes, you and every other person who's tried to use this board for its stated purpose. I didn't run to Mom because I thought I could reason with you, but that eight-pointed gold star in your avatar clearly wasn't handed out for your reading comprehension. Let's just say there's a big, big difference between accepting objectification in one's real life and in one's fantasies, and this forum is supposed to be about the latter. The Puritans, the Professionally Offended, and the Thought Police on the boards will never get this.



Sorry Tres, normally we agree, but I have to take a different road here.

I love fantasy, that's what brought me to Dimensions over 10 years ago. I even love objectification, in a fantasy sense.

What Joy didn't mention, but I will, has nothing to do with the sexual aspect of why EVERY FA shows up here (we all know why that is). It has to do with the general respect of the people here. In my time here, I've been curious as to numbers of certain ladies, but in spite if that, if I felt they might be uncomfortable, I didn't ask. I'm not saying that I'm a great guy (again......;0), I think most of the guys would consider the same before asking the numbers question.

What gets me twisted (and I don't mean the OP, who came back to re-explain) is when either in the forums (not just here) or in chat, the number becomes more important than the person. I can't condone that under any circumstance, and will speak out accordingly.

The pics posted here are hot. The women are fat, some are REALLY fat. Maybe I'm getting old, but I don't really give a shit if someone wears a size 26-28 or a 30-32. Yeah, it may have something to do with me being married as well, but I don't think so. Fat is fat, and if someone looks good, isn't that enough????

I can't emphasize this enough. Our world has become very selfish, very rude, and very crude. If you don't believe me, spend some time on MySpace.

I can't speak for Joy, only for me, but I think I might have reacted the same way as she did to the original post. Honestly, I don't care what the "intent" of this part of the forum is supposed to be, people should be allowed to air contrary views here in an adult manner, especially when someone is perceived as being disrespectful. After all, it's allowed in every other forum, so why not here??

And that double standard is why I've been posting less in Dims lately. I'm feeling more and more out of place, in a forum that I've embraced for so long.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2008)

I dig your attitude and presence on the board, and I have a lot of respect for you and your wife, and I actually agree with a lot of what you're saying in a general sense. Please let me turn it down a few notches and try to explain what set me off: 

I don't mind a little friendly behavior modification - I don't believe this should be a free-for-all where decorum and manners go out the window, or where abusing women is tolerated. Like I said, I'll be first out of the gate to smack down trolls (if I think it will do any good). A little light tweaking, some sarcasm, to set him straight and establish some ground rules and respect, that was fine to me. I would hate for one set of Thought Police to be replaced by another. 

But the second round of criticism seemed to cut a little deeper, questioning the whole "numbers" obsession as being wrong, top to bottom. I too don't care about those things as much as I did when I was younger. But when I did, I really did, and I really treasured the Weight Board as a place where I could share such taboo stuff with others. Really, it was the first place I ever encountered anyone who shared this fetish, or whatever you want to call it.

I guess my whole thing is, If not here (the Weight Board, specifically - not Dimensions), then where? I agree that as adults we should treat each other civilly, with respect. But if there is an agreed-upon set of guidelines wherein for the purpose of fantasy and fun we are engaging in behavior we wouldn't normally accept or inflict, then those should be respected as well.



wrestlingguy said:


> Sorry Tres, normally we agree, but I have to take a different road here.
> 
> I love fantasy, that's what brought me to Dimensions over 10 years ago. I even love objectification, in a fantasy sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> I guess my whole thing is, If not here (the Weight Board, specifically - not Dimensions), then where? I agree that as adults we should treat each other civilly, with respect. But if there is an agreed-upon set of guidelines wherein for the purpose of fantasy and fun we are engaging in behavior we wouldn't normally accept or inflict, then those should be respected as well.



This is where I come in with my two cents. If people can't use the weight/paysite boards to enjoy themselves then where can they go? A lot of people who frequent those 2 boards are well respected members of the community so not everyone is looking to just wank, however some aspects do please us so why should we be ashamed of enjoying if someone we know has put on a few recently?

Certain people who don't like certain subjects really have no business posting on certain threads, plain and simple. I'm noticing certain people who usually flap their gums on the hyde park and other boards are popping up on the weight board, targeting newbie F/A's who are posting for the first time.

I hardly ever post in the BHM boards, because it doesn't concern me. If a woman sees a thread where a man is asking about measurements, if they're not of that image then why do they need to pipe in with a sarcastic, derrogitory comment? These people are obviously looking to start something yet they get away with it, why?

This is supposed to be a positive atmosphere, yet I see F/A's get completely ramrodded sometimes by people who shouldn't even be on the boards they're posting in. Doesn't seem like its positive anymore when the wrong people are allowed to say what they want.

Some people who are thick skinned like me, tres, wrestlingguy and others can take the criticism and can fight fire with fire, but an 18 year old F/A who's never been in a situation like this can be scared off, never to return...all because certain people made fun and harrassed him for liking certain things on a part of a community that's SUPPOSED TO BE enjoying those things.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2008)

I won't bother to quote anyone since that darned comprehension thing is too much of a struggle for me, especially since the blood to my head has been restricted by my panties. I'd just like to say that I'm so glad to have been reminded that the whole pesky objectification issue isn't really a big deal, since, after all, this *is* just the internet, and everyone else is doing it here, so it's totally okay, and they're just words and purty pictures on a screen. I certainly wouldn't want any of the gentlemen here to be deprived of spewing their seed in whatever method they deem most pleasurable. 



I'll just sit over here nice and quiet-like.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Kevin, perhaps you're not aware of the way so many men who like fat women get their jollies from hearing about measurement numbers and the whole process of doing so. Because of that, a guy who jumps in with a first post asking women to post their measurements and details how how they get them comes across as a bit...shall we say...questionable. So no, he's not likely to get a lot of positive encouragement, unless you're wanting to cheer him on while he wanks.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with liking the numbers or the process. Nothing at all. But when you jump into a board full of people who don't know you and immediately start asking for such things, it is objectifying. So for those of you who get annoyed by the people who speak up with negative reactions when things like this happen, how about we start a thread about penis size, so we can compare where all the guys stand in relation to each other? We want to know how you measure, and all the numbers - length, girth..and why not weigh your balls while we're at it? That'd be a good thread.  Then we'll see how you feel about people who get upset over threads like this....although I know some will still not understand. It all gets very old...this business of being treated like we're just empty fat bodies, here for other's pleasure.



LOL, you know I got really excited about some of the mens around here finally effing fessing up to their numbers. Hell, what's wrong with us comparing the guys dicks side by side? Us ladies post our goods in thread after thread.......it's against the rules to let us see those penile parts so I WANT SOME DAMN NUMBERS!!! 
BIG DICKS ARE MY FANTASY.....yeah a man with a big dick sometimes really IS a fantasy......:doh:

I was considering making a post your penis size thread.....but then thought about it....
I like some of the guys here....as in I like their posts and I like what I have seen them reveal of their true selves in some of those posts. I don't need to fantasize about them to come here and enjoy the weight board....or Dimensions....or their company.
Actually....their penis size isn't the most important thing to me.....and I can fantasize without a thread that is sure to make some of them feel insecure or compared. Their comfort so they feel good about mixing in with this community is actually HELL OF A LOT MORE IMPORTANT than my fantasy in the grand scheme of things. I wish some others would get that part......

Ooopppsss sorry....we were talking about big dicks....not selfish dicks....my bad.....:doh: 



prickly said:


> ......mine are fucking WAY bigger than that.



How YOU doing? :batting:  :bow: :wubu:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 29, 2008)

Forget penis size - ask for a full psych evaluation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> Forget penis size - ask for a full psych evaluation.




That might not be necessary since it's obvious which head some use to think........


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That might not be necessary since it's obvious which head some use to think........



*insert obligatory double-entendre about nuts here*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2008)

SamanthaNY said:


> *insert obligatory double-entendre about nuts here*




Seems like the double entendre queen just got over took by Samantha's wit.....


----------



## Diego (Nov 30, 2008)

I measure 7 and a half inches :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

Diego said:


> I measure 7 and a half inches :happy:



That's a start.....big boy......  :smitten:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry. Double post


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's a start.....big boy......  :smitten:



Now now now...........don't you think that this may stigmatize some of the men who don't.............................exceed the minimum requirement? 

Hey, mods. Please close this thread, as it is demeaning to some of the guys, and prolly doesn't belong in this forum anyway.

Or, you could create a new forum called the Staff board, where the guys could be comfortable posting their numbers.

I nominate GEF to be moderator of that board.


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine's in negative numbers, that's why I'm an over eater and
a love-touch. Just useless:doh:!!!


----------



## Minerva_08 (Nov 30, 2008)

omg...where has this thread gone? lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Now now now...........don't you think that this may stigmatize some of the men who don't.............................exceed the minimum requirement?
> 
> Hey, mods. Please close this thread, as it is demeaning to some of the guys, and prolly doesn't belong in this forum anyway.
> 
> ...



Just wanted you to know that I really appreciated that idea and nomination for me to moderate a Staff Board. 

Oh my my my......the goodness that could come of that.......:batting: :wubu:

I always admires me a man with a big.............mind 

And if those men that don't meet the minimum requirements don't like it, we can always just tell them to stfu and call them jealous harpies. If they don't have the goods, who gives a damn what they think or feel anyway. 
After all, it's all about the fantasy and nothing but the fantasy, ain't it? 


SHOW US YOUR GOODS, BIG BOYS!!!!!  

View attachment phil.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just wanted you to know that I really appreciated that idea and nomination for me to moderate a Staff Board.
> 
> Oh my my my......the goodness that could come of that.......:batting: :wubu:
> 
> ...


I don't consider GEF to be staff.
She's management material!



-Rusty


----------



## imfree (Nov 30, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I don't consider GEF to be staff.
> She's management material!
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think WrestlingGuy meant the administrative kinda'
staff, :doh:I think he meant the other kind! You know :blush:,
the kind that's measured in inches. "Standing Hampton"
comes to mind.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry guys............but the title of the thread IS measurements.........


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry guys............but the title of the thread IS measurements.........


Sixty-five and a half inches.
I have multiple dimensions. That was one of them.
-Rusty


----------



## ecortez766 (Dec 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry guys............but the title of the thread IS measurements.........


So what type of measurements should we talk about. I think we have been talking about everything else except for that? So far I think I have seen three people post some type of measurement. And I have heard some suggestions. i wonder If everyone would be saying what they are saying if this thread was posted in the clothing/ fashon forum?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2008)

Thirty one inches.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 1, 2008)

my penis can only logistically be measured in terms of solar mass. let's say;







of course, it _is_ very dense.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Sixty-five and a half inches.
> I have multiple dimensions. That was one of them.
> -Rusty


...and to further clarify, 7 1/2.
(My hat size. Sheesh -- you pervs!)
-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 2, 2008)

Seventy seven inches. :blush:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine's thiiiiiiiis much longer than Diego's.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 2, 2008)

What is this thread supposed to be about?


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 2, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> my penis can only logistically be measured in terms of solar mass. let's say;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy crap! I about laughed myself in to a coma... :happy:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2008)

~*~LuScIoUs LoRi~*~ said:


> Can we get back on track here please?? This has absolutely nothing to do with a sexual fantasy.



I used to take two sets of measurments: one standing and one sitting. My measures are 2 - 3 inches larger sitting than standing. I take my measurments a lot because I make my own stuff, I get custom stuff made and I get fitted for costumes maybe twice a year on average. Usually when I give my measures over the phone the finished garment arrives too small. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the measures for a ssbbw are trickier to take because of shifting weight with shifting positions so I usually add two inches to whatever my measurements are when giving them over the phone. If you really want to have fun with it take one standing, one sitting and one bending forward with belly hanging. That's the kind of thing that takes two people so it will give your fiance something to do. Most commercial tape measures only go up to about 60 inches which would be too small for a ssbbw. The tape measure I have goes up to 120 inches and you can get them at any quilting supply place. I've seen them go for as low as $1.50 online.


----------



## blubrluvr (Dec 2, 2008)

I seem to recall the flabulous Cindy had a measurement called the "belly drop". The mechanics of which I don't recall. Perhaps she can elucidate.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2008)

blubrluvr said:


> I seem to recall the flabulous Cindy had a measurement called the "belly drop". The mechanics of which I don't recall. Perhaps she can elucidate.



I would assume you take one end of the tape measure and place it at the base of the underbelly right against the pelvic bone, then measure how far down the belly hangs from there while standing? That's a tough one to pull off. That definitley takes two people.

ETA: You could also measure belly button depth. That's a fun one.


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 2, 2008)

SC_FA_08 said:


> I was curious as to what measurements do BBWs SSBBWs and FAs take of their bodies and how they take them. I know there's the standard measurements of like bust, hips, etc. Just curious to know what other ones are out there. Feel free to post your measurements if you'd like.



Well since you ask about how FA's take measurements of their bodies, I use a cloth tape measure and I go around my chest, my stomach, and my hips.

chest 50 
waist 59
Hips 60

I hope that this helps in your research.

Russell Williams


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....I'm measuring my left pinky and its about 4 inches, I compared it to Caroline's favorite orfice and thankfully the pinky is a great deal smaller,


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Hmmmmm.....I'm measuring my left pinky and its about 4 inches, I compared it to Caroline's favorite orfice and thankfully the pinky is a great deal smaller,



Pictures or it aint true handy man.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Pictures or it aint true handy man.



Why don't you give me a hand then.....*wink wink*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Sixty-five and a half inches.
> I have multiple dimensions. That was one of them.
> -Rusty



I knew there had to be a good reason for e-stalking you.....:wubu:



Santaclear said:


> Thirty one inches.





Santaclear said:


> Seventy seven inches. :blush:



Oh my....a growing boy is always a good thing to find  :bow:



mfdoom said:


> my penis can only logistically be measured in terms of solar mass. let's say;
> 
> 
> 
> of course, it _is_ very dense.



Density and mass are always useful...... 



Jay West Coast said:


> Mine's thiiiiiiiis much longer than Diego's.



pix plz kthx :batting:



KHayes666 said:


> Hmmmmm.....I'm measuring my left pinky and its about 4 inches, I compared it to Caroline's favorite orfice and thankfully the pinky is a great deal smaller,



I'm more of an appendage type of gal.....  



LillyBBBW said:


> Pictures or it aint true handy man.




You're my new hero....... :bow: :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## B68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You're my new hero....... :bow: :kiss2: :smitten:



Ooo... i was about to post some measurements myself. Length, depth, height, cubic inches and everything. Never mind now...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2008)

B68 said:


> Ooo... i was about to post some measurements myself. Length, depth, height, cubic inches and everything. Never mind now...



Lilly is quite beautiful......but she doesn't have the type of measurement I am after....big boy


----------



## B68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lilly is quite beautiful......but she doesn't have the type of measurement I am after....big boy



Noooooo... too late now...

I'll keep the HUGE size of my crushed and SWOLLEN thumb to myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2008)

B68 said:


> Noooooo... too late now...
> 
> I'll keep the HUGE size of my crushed and SWOLLEN thumb to myself.



You want to make me beg? 


Oh yeah....that might be hot.....


----------



## B68 (Dec 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You want to make me beg?
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....that might be hot.....



Okay, because you said hot... 

It IS hot actually! And it has this boinking feeling... It's red/purple colored and it's even bigger than the hammer that hit it


----------



## imfree (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm 130db, believe it!


----------



## olwen (Dec 2, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I used to take two sets of measurments: one standing and one sitting. My measures are 2 - 3 inches larger sitting than standing. I take my measurments a lot because I make my own stuff, I get custom stuff made and I get fitted for costumes maybe twice a year on average. Usually when I give my measures over the phone the finished garment arrives too small. I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the measures for a ssbbw are trickier to take because of shifting weight with shifting positions so I usually add two inches to whatever my measurements are when giving them over the phone. If you really want to have fun with it take one standing, one sitting and one bending forward with belly hanging. That's the kind of thing that takes two people so it will give your fiance something to do. Most commercial tape measures only go up to about 60 inches which would be too small for a ssbbw. The tape measure I have goes up to 120 inches and you can get them at any quilting supply place. I've seen them go for as low as $1.50 online.




That's actually good to know, especially since I'm going to be learning to sew next year. I'll be on the lookout for one of those. Thanks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2008)

olwen said:


> That's actually good to know, especially since I'm going to be learning to sew next year. I'll be on the lookout for one of those. Thanks.



Yes, it's a good idea to get one in advance. When I took a sewing class one of the first things the teacher did was take everyone's measurements. I brought my own measuring tape which is a good thing because hers would not have worked.


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Mine's thiiiiiiiis much longer than Diego's.



But I doubt is as thick and luscious


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2008)

Thick and Luscious.......oh my....

~ahem~

I'm just having another random youtube moment........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7uSQ9VjyA&feature=related


Funny how this is turning into one of my fave threads......


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 5, 2008)

What a sad, sad place this board has become.

Open FA/BBW discussion is quashed, new posters are ridiculed instead of welcomed, and valid threads become derailed by the mods themselves rather than encouraging the subject at hand.

Appalling.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 5, 2008)

This thread has become a Smoking Tower of Mourn (21,200 feet high.)


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2008)

This thread resonates at 1700hz(has to be 38 miles long to
do that!)!!!


----------



## HereticFA (Dec 5, 2008)

imfree said:


> I'm 130db, believe it!


I didn't think you were more than 92dB, maybe 105dB at most.


----------



## HereticFA (Dec 5, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> What a sad, sad place this board has become.
> 
> Open FA/BBW discussion is quashed, new posters are ridiculed instead of welcomed, and valid threads become derailed by the mods themselves rather than encouraging the subject at hand.
> 
> Appalling.


I was wondering of those posters who protest against the "objectification" of fat bodies ever looked at the byline of the Dimensions website. Maybe their membership here goes against their own values since fat is considered beautiful and quantifying the beauty is a predictable side effect.

Note: Wal-Mart usually has 120" quilting tapes for less than $3.00. Go measure yourself and connect with your body. Sharing those measurements here with us is _obviously_ entirely up to you. :blush:


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2008)

HereticFA said:


> I didn't think you were more than 92dB, maybe 105dB at most.



I did 300mv p/p from an Electro Voice PL-11
dynamic mic! Wee-dee-dee-dee, dee-dee-
dee-dee, dee-weo-mum-eh-weh!!!

Gotta' do that one on You Tube!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This thread has become a Smoking Tower of Mourn (21,200 feet high.)



Lol :wubu:


Oh the hardship.....how horrible that the mens also be asked for measurements.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol :wubu:
> 
> 
> Oh the hardship.....how horrible that the mens also be asked for measurements.



Buncha Frigid Freddys in here.  Our knockers can be seen all over this board but you ask the men for one little... ahem, simple measurement and all we get are jokes. Booooooo!


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2008)

Id be all over this thread if I just had anything to measure.
Sad, but true, I have to let my brain and my heart do all
my thinking!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2008)

wtf man?

there is way too much of this bs going on anymore.

i can't even read this whole thread, it's irritating.




anymeasurement, i saw where lilly posted that standing and sitting measurements are different, and i'm definitely going to have to try it out and see how different mine are! i actually don't know any of my measurements, and that's quite possibly why i never order the right size clothes...:doh:

good thread idea!


----------



## Ash (Dec 5, 2008)

Seriously, people? 

I'm just going to answer the OP's question and ignore the snark.

In addition to the regular bust, waist, and hip measurements, I measure my calves, thighs, the fullest part of my belly, and upper arms. I do standing measurements and sitting measurements, as Lilly said.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

just so everyone knows, my post was in complete earnest. and truth.


----------



## olwen (Dec 5, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> What a sad, sad place this board has become.
> 
> Open FA/BBW discussion is quashed, new posters are ridiculed instead of welcomed, and valid threads become derailed by the mods themselves rather than encouraging the subject at hand.
> 
> Appalling.





HereticFA said:


> I was wondering of those posters who protest against the "objectification" of fat bodies ever looked at the byline of the Dimensions website. Maybe their membership here goes against their own values since fat is considered beautiful and quantifying the beauty is a predictable side effect.
> 
> Note: Wal-Mart usually has 120" quilting tapes for less than $3.00. Go measure yourself and connect with your body. Sharing those measurements here with us is _obviously_ entirely up to you. :blush:




Lookit, if the OP had posed his question the way his SO did later on in the thread, the tone would have been quite different. How you say something is just as important as what you say. 

This site has a lot of members. It makes sense for it to evolve over time and serve more needs than it did in the beginning. Sometimes these questions come off a bit creepy....and that couldn't be judged from the thread title alone....like I said, had the question been posed with a different tone then this thread would have gone differently. ..


Edit: This measurement stuff is not something I've ever thought about as something couples do together, for what I'm assuming is some vaguely sexual reason....it's an interesting concept to me, and it would be good to discuss it with that spirit of intellectual? curiosity in mind. Those for whom it is not a strange concept could chime in and educate the rest of us. That would have been a nice discussion, for me anyway, but instead...just...like I said how a thing is said is just as important as what is said...

Edited edit: ...I'm a bit pissed by all this boys can be boys sort of mierda, and anytime a woman voices an opinion about it, she's not a spoil sport, no she's worse, an evil member of the pc panty police....but whateves I guess...Let the snark continue...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> *snipped*...valid threads become derailed by the mods themselves rather than encouraging the subject at hand.
> 
> Appalling.



I'm not sure what mod you believe you're referring to, but both Randi and myself posted once saying that it was NOT appropriate to treat the OP as he was treated. I went further to try to explain some of the context of why this type of "welcome" rolleyes sometimes occurs based on many different factors so she (OP's girlfriend) would at least maybe try to stick around long enough to see the good things here. 

Not wishing to continue the train wreck that has been created here, you can continue this conversation via PM with Randi and myself, or directly to Conrad if you'd like. 

Back on topic, thanks to those who've contributed reasonable and helpful answers/queries/interest.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol :wubu:
> 
> 
> Oh the hardship.....how horrible that the mens also be asked for measurements.


She said "hardship."
Intentional? And how would you... quantify... that "hardship" anyhow?


-Rusty
(had to go there. you can have your thread back now.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> She said "hardship."
> Intentional? And how would you... quantify... that "hardship" anyhow?
> 
> 
> ...




You are my dream dearest Rusty....you make everything okay again  :wubu: :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are my dream dearest Rusty....you make everything okay again  :wubu: :bow:


Thanks, darlin' 

-Rusty


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> Lookit, if the OP had posed his question the way his SO did later on in the thread, the tone would have been quite different. How you say something is just as important as what you say.
> 
> This site has a lot of members. It makes sense for it to evolve over time and serve more needs than it did in the beginning. Sometimes these questions come off a bit creepy....and that couldn't be judged from the thread title alone....like I said, had the question been posed with a different tone then this thread would have gone differently. ..
> 
> ...



*sigh* I said I wasn't gonna say anything. I've been in these discussions before and they never go anywhere. All I'm going to say is that it seems childish to go to a public toilet and complain because it smells like shit. Yes that atomic mustard fart smells foul, probably worse than your own tinkling does but is it really necessary? Yes it's freedom of speech and we all love to share our views and you can't be arrested for telling someone to cut down on the egg salad but it's a bit immature to do so in a place where taking a shit is the passtime.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay heres the thing:

If a n00b happens to post his/her first post asking:
Fashion Board - Where do I find a bra in Iraq?! Helpz!
Some nice person helps 'em and welcomes them to the boards.

Another n00b uses his first post asking
Foodee Board - How do I make apple pie? 
Some nice board member attempts to help them make pie...


And so on and so fourth all over the boards.. _EXCEPT_ here.


Why not let them ask their silly questions?
They may eventually bring something to the table, but we'll never know if we keep scaring n00bs away...

I consider this a sanctuary for my own weird questions and thoughts...
I'd hate to be rejected or taunted because of something as innoncent as a question about a legit subject pertaining to the board I posted on....

Anywho, I don't mind the questions here, from oldies or newbies...


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Okay heres the thing:
> 
> If a n00b happens to post his/her first post asking:
> Fashion Board - Where do I find a bra in Iraq?! Helpz!
> ...



I think we should be asking why certain people have to attack the newbs the way they do...maybe they're insecure or something.

Its a shame really, sometimes the person who asks the questions show more class than the people who post after it, and for that i salute the OP *raises glass*


----------



## olwen (Dec 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> *sigh* I said I wasn't gonna say anything. I've been in these discussions before and they never go anywhere. All I'm going to say is that it seems childish to go to a public toilet and complain because it smells like shit. Yes that atomic mustard fart smells foul, probably worse than your own tinkling does but is it really necessary? Yes it's freedom of speech and we all love to share our views and you can't be arrested for telling someone to cut down on the egg salad but it's a bit immature to do so in a place where taking a shit is the passtime.



...well when you put it like that...I will just stay away from weird questions from now on.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> ...well when you put it like that...I will just stay away from weird questions from now on.



For the record, my implication of talking to 'you' was more the collective 'you' and not you in particular olwen. Hope you weren't offended by my post.


----------



## olwen (Dec 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> For the record, my implication of talking to 'you' was more the collective 'you' and not you in particular olwen. Hope you weren't offended by my post.



No not offended. You made a good point. Next time I keep my fingers to myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2008)

I still want tit for tat myself......it's fair and reasonable......


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still want tit for tat myself......it's fair and reasonable......


Is that where you'll only post boobie pics if someone shows ink in their photo?

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Is that where you'll only post boobie pics if someone shows ink in their photo?
> 
> -Rusty


Oh I think it's been made crystal clear what I want


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 7, 2008)

Too subtle, or simply not amusing?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I still want *tit for tat* myself......it's fair and reasonable......





CleverBomb said:


> Is that where you'll only post boobie pics if someone [displays a tattoo] in their photo?
> 
> -Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 7, 2008)

HereticFA said:


> I was wondering of those posters who protest against the "objectification" of fat bodies ever looked at the byline of the Dimensions website. Maybe their membership here goes against their own values since fat is considered beautiful and quantifying the beauty is a predictable side effect.



1) I stated that I agreed I had stepped out of line and posted out of place on *this* board. 
2) I apologized to the OP and his girlfriend for misinterpreting his post. 
3) I still stand by the point I was making. I realize that by speaking up as I did, it leaves me open to be labeled as all kinds of things, but given that this is the internet, I certainly don't expect everyone to agree with or understand my point, or be accurate in their labeling of me. Since I've been a member of Dimensions for a long time, I'm well aware of what it's about here. I spoke up about one part of it that bothers me...I just did so in the wrong place. I still stand by my opinion that one can admire a person or even certain aspects of a person, even their fat, without making them feel like a "thing", which happens often around here and marginalizes all parties involved. I've experienced the opposite and won't settle for anything less than that. If it doesn't bother you, then more power to you. 
4) Given that this subject *is* off-topic in this thread, I will bow out and stay out now and leave you all to it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Too subtle, or simply not amusing?



I only talk about BIG........tattoos.....


----------



## Russell Williams (Dec 7, 2008)

Owen (I think) said "Edit: This measurement stuff is not something I've ever thought about as something couples do together, for what I'm assuming is some vaguely sexual reason....it's an interesting concept to me, and it would be good to discuss it with that spirit of intellectual? curiosity in mind. Those for whom it is not a strange concept could chime in and educate the rest of us. That would have been a nice discussion, for me anyway, but instead...just...like I said how a thing is said is just as important as what is said..."

I love to measure. Sometimes to help a women decide what size article of clothing she needs to buy or make, and sometime as part of foreplay.

I have been fortunate that I have found someone who enjoys having me enjoy measuring her. She gets no personal pleasure from it, tho she does get dress size information, but she gets pleasure from giving me pleasure by doing something that requires little effort on her part and no need to change her body.



Russell Williams

Russell Williams


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2008)

Can't really post the pic on here because it will get me banned...but lets just say Caroline would be verrrrrrry happy with my measurements ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Can't really post the pic on here because it will get me banned...but lets just say Caroline would be verrrrrrry happy with my measurements ;-)



 :wubu: :bow:


----------



## olwen (Dec 8, 2008)

Russell Williams said:


> Owen (I think) said "Edit: This measurement stuff is not something I've ever thought about as something couples do together, for what I'm assuming is some vaguely sexual reason....it's an interesting concept to me, and it would be good to discuss it with that spirit of intellectual? curiosity in mind. Those for whom it is not a strange concept could chime in and educate the rest of us. That would have been a nice discussion, for me anyway, but instead...just...like I said how a thing is said is just as important as what is said..."
> 
> I love to measure. Sometimes to help a women decide what size article of clothing she needs to buy or make, and sometime as part of foreplay.
> 
> ...




It's just always baffled me why guys seem to be so into numbers. It's not just something particular to fat sexuality either. It's the same with like guys who are into wrestling and/or amazons, they seem to like to want to know how the body parts are measured...I guess that makes more sense to me than measuring fat women if only because I've spent time lifting weights. I kinda get the need to quantify how strong a woman is, but fat women....I never thought of my body parts as something that needed to be quantified or sexualized in that way....I'm not sure I'm making sense right now either since I'm trying to think thru this right now....I guess guys maybe just like to quantify things in a way where size matters? Is that true for you or no? I guess I'm asking you and using way too many words is, why does it give you pleasure to measure?

And thanks for trying to express how you feel about it.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Can't really post the pic on here because it will get me banned...but lets just say Caroline would be verrrrrrry happy with my measurements ;-)



I knew I took a picture of the right boy's butt!!! 

No wonder you had a costume malfunction!!! :kiss2:


----------

